# Melanotan 2 questions for tanning?



## rss500 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was told Melanotan 2 can help one, become tanner? I have a bottle, as I'm on a cycle right now. It came in a 10Ml vial and there's just powder in there. I was told I might have to purchase some anti bacterial water or something?

 I was told to inject with insulin needles in the stomach. A half CC a week? Can anybody help me?


----------



## SRX (Nov 9, 2011)

Who made this in a 10ml vial? Pm me if you think you cant say in open fourm

google "how to use Melanotan II"  this will help you. BA water is easy to find and is about 5 bucks for a 30ml vial.


----------



## rss500 (Nov 10, 2011)

PM sent. 10MG vial. my bad . Will google info soon and figure it out. So I did to find this $5 30ml vial yet. PM if you have a source or if you can post in forum. thanks man


----------



## acemon (Nov 25, 2011)

What amount of bw did you use to reconstitute the peptide?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ancillary-profiles/118360-melanotan-ii.html


----------

